# Ik Oangkaar Or Ongkaar Or Oankaar?



## Ajuni (Sep 9, 2012)

Sat Sri Akal bhai aur bhen ji

I have noticed different spellings of the word above. I know this may be insignificant to bring up as a topic but I am curious to know the correct version. Since I believe that one spelling alters or gives the word it's meaning far more than the others. But I could be wrong this is why I am enlisting my brothers and sisters to assist me.

I have seen it spelt as Ongkaar and Oankaar but never Oangkaar until I watched the basicsofsikhi videos on YouTube (which I believe are absolutely great!)

Anyhow I noticed bhai ji spelt the word as Oangkaar which really made the word resonate more with me. Since i know the 'ang' refers to limb of god or part of god/lord and kaar means do...which leads to doer or creator. 

Am i looking to deeply into this? Would someone please be able to shed some light on this 

Graciously appreciated 

Ang kudihug


----------



## dalbirk (Sep 9, 2012)

Sikhipiyar ji , 
            It is IK OANKAAR . 
http://www.gurugranthdarpan.com/darpan2/0001.html


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 9, 2012)

First of all this is a SYMBOL..neither a word or numeral...its a UNIQUE word+Numeral Combination.
Second Guru nanak ji Sahib used it First and way back then Romanised Alphabets were not used..
Guru Ji gives us the Exact Pronunciation in Bani Oakaar in Raag Dhakhannee.
Bhai Gurdass ji also gives us the proper pronunciation.

The OPEN ENDED OORRA is NOT an "ang...limb..or Kaar meaning work/kirt/whatever.The Kaar here is LINE....referring to the UNIQUE shaped line over the OORRA.

Now a days we have too many "hair splitting types" of PSEUDO scholars looking for something new..like those people digging around in the deserts looking for a new dinosaur or something like that which can then be named after them and they cna become famous...many treat Gurbani like that..and DISSECT here and there tryong to FIT new finagled meanings...Example in Jaap its Ja Karta sirthhe kau sajjeh..people say the Creator created the world while He was in JAKARTA Capital of Indonesia...or DO Kaar chalaveh..meaning Which Model and make of CAR does the Creator Drive ??

There is NO"ANG" in oankaar..the Bindi/tippi dont sound like G at all...unless the person stresses too much..way beyond normal...and certainly NO LIMB in the so called ANG either...just like there is no jakarta and no car


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 9, 2012)

Am i looking to deeply into this?

:interestedkudi:


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 9, 2012)

harry haller said:


> Am i looking to deeply into this?
> 
> :interestedkudi:



Harry Ji..even the BEST 4K recorder Super HIGH Definition TV/Picture/Photo...and no matter how best it looks on the 100inch LED...IF we go on EXPANDING IT...it will become PIXELATED...and all BLURS...so STOP looking too deeply and ENJOY the 4K Super Duper HD..quality led....


----------



## bscheema (Sep 9, 2012)

while Guru Nanak ji, was visiting all around world meeting different people .was he stressing upon the pronunciation of gurbani word .. how it'll be difficult or was to put grace of banis on tribal people.


----------



## Gyani Jarnail Singh (Sep 9, 2012)

bscheema said:


> while Guru Nanak ji, was visiting all around world meeting diffrnt people .was he stressing upon the pronunciation of gurbani word .. how it ll b difficult or was to put grace of bani,s on tribal people.




These are actually FRIVILOUS splitting hairs types of ideas and queries produced by idle minds or pseudo scholars...was Guru nanak ji uisng  apencil..or kalam..or what type of INK..paper..what style of Gurmukhi FONT was He suing..was it cursive..joined..slanted..or straight UP?? was Guru ji talking like through the nose..treble..or BOOMING like BASS WOOFER when He snag Gurbani..was he really opening his mouth wide and thumping his chest or was he like a Greek Opera singer ?? or dancing around happy...?? etc etc etc.. was Guur nank ji speaking punjabi/hindi/urdu/f{censored}e/arabic ??? /the RIGHT WAY...since he wanst native arab or native iranian or native Gujratee or Tribal ??  or pronouncing Gurbani the right way..the wrong way..uisng bindees or adhaks or not ??

Verily most seem to be into NITPICKING and frivilous side tracks...instead of learning the right things and concentrating on doing the right thing which is PRACTISING what little or much Gurbani they KNOW PERSONALLY. THIS PRACTICE is what distinguishes an ordinary Human from a Gurmukh..Bhagat etc...MANMUKHS DONT PRACTISE...GURMUKHS practise  alot..BHAGATS practise even more..and so on...its all about PRACTICE PRACTICE and PRACTICE. PERIOD. *GYAAN FLOWS TOWARDS HUMILITY...LOWER LEVELS like WATER !!*!


----------

